# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Adds support for the Redline

## juanjuan075249

New Features:Adds weather to the game, for online and offline play.Adds two new tracks, both including reverse variants: Atlanterhavsvegen in Norway and Sinclair Pass in Canada.Improvements:Adds the option to configure Throttle/Brake controls onto Up/Down on Right Stick.Adds the ability to access Club Cars when offline.Adds the ability to access Club Paint rs gold Jobs when offline.Adds track maps and stats to each track card in Single Event.Adds runrscape player statistics to various panels within Single Event and Challenges.Includes more minor bug fixes, performance improvements and usability tweaks.Add-ons (coming later in December):Adds support for the Mazzanti Evantra, coming to PlayStation Store as a free download later in December.Adds support for the Redline Expansion Pack, coming to PlayStation Store as a premium download later in December. This Expansion Pack includes the Redline Car Pack and Redline Tour Pack.The Redline Car Pack includes 5 new cars: Mercedes SLS AMG E-Drive, McLaren F1 LM, Renault Alpine A110-50, Ferrari 458 Speciale, and Chevrolet Corvette Stingray.The Redline Tour Pack includes 11 new Events and 5 new Trophies.Adds support for the Elements Tour Pack, coming to PlayStation Store as a premium download later in December.The Elements Tour Pack includes 11 new Events and 5 new Trophies.Sadly, still no word on the PlayStation Plus version of the game and it's looking more and more like it's probably not coming anytime soon. The Conversationrunrscape VII makes a big return on the PS4. In a day of surprise announcements at PlayStation Experience, runrscape VII, arguably one of the best runrscape games in the series, will be releasing for the PlayStation 4 spring 2015.

----------

